

CLPython—an implementation of Python in Common Lisp - duaneb
http://common-lisp.net/project/clpython/index.html

======
duaneb
The manual (<http://common-lisp.net/project/clpython/manual.html>) is probably
the best place to see it in action.

If this works well with libraries, it'd be a very cool way to use python
libraries in common lisp.

